# Gauley Season 2013--- huge year promised



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Man wish I could go back home, first year in a long time ill be missing out.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, this year has been epic over here in the Mountain State for water. Stuff has been running all summer that normally you have just a few days to catch in the early spring (without them being totally blown out or flash flooded)

The New hasn't even been below 5.5 feet @ Thurmond this year...typically it runs about 2 feet or less all summer....good for whitewater but tough on my smallmouth fishin' (good for my brookie fishing though)


----------

